# Ivy Pictures. Not pleasant viewing.



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

:no:  

Believe it or not, in spite of the way she looks in the picture from above of her whole body, she has lost twenty pounds. Obviously, she needs to lose another twenty if not thirty. She's 95 (weighed her last night at Petsmart, the Banfield scale is public access). She was a lot more when I rescued her the first time. (120s).

She had no skin or coat issues. This is all from letting her get fleas! Ridiculous. If you can't trust a friend who has had titled dogs, then who can you trust? Sigh. She now has no fleas. Capstar and Advantix. All my dogs are flea free already, and on prevention. She's clean and on antibiotics and Benedryl and of course the best food money can buy.

The red lump thing- what is that? It's not where she can chew it, so I worry. We go on Friday. I just hope she can enjoy life for even a short time. Also will ask about her limp and the mammary tumors.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

*I want to include these of her sweet, precious face*

She is still beautiful, to me


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Poor, sweet girl. I missed the back story to Ivy coming back to you, but she's lucky to have you looking out for her.


----------



## Hurley'sMommy (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh my....that just breaks my heart! (((((hugs)))))


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Jenna...bless her heart.:no: Thank heavens she has you, to get rid of the fleas, and care for her. I so hope the Vet will be able to get her feeling better soon. She had to be miserable with all the flea bites on her. I so hope the lumps will turn out to be just one of the many benign lumps this wonderful breed seems to get as they age. She IS beautiful!! I only wish they had taken better care of her, and if they weren't able to, brought her back to you sooner. I will be thinking of you both on Friday, and hoping for a good update on her Vet visit.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks. I'm so upset over this, but making the best of it. 

I'm definitely a retired foster. No more room- the inn is full. And I can't deal with this type of situation.

That said, I need to concentrate on the many (vast majority) of truly happy endings.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Does that mean Ivy isn't going anywhere again??


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know. If she's sick, she's certainly staying. Right this minute, you'd have to kill me to take her away from me.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG Jenna! That poor sweet baby. I can't even imagine how YOU are feeling because I am feeling indescribable feelings seeing that poor girl!

I pray the vet and you can get her feeling better fast. Prayers for sweet Ivy coming from us.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor, poor girl. Ivy has a friend in you. I'm sure you will give her the care and love she needs.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh my..Jenna...poor Ivy. thank goodness she has you. Im so sorry that this happened to her....please let us know what the vet says. xxoo


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor girl. That really looks like it hurts with all the bumps and redness. The bump that she has looks exactly like Beau's that I was getting ready to remove from him when he went downhill. It started out as a cebacious cyst that burst. I know with your love and good care she will make a full recovery and slender.
She is still beautiful and her face is so sweet. Kind of reminds me of Beau with her coloring and sugar sprinkled all over her face. Please give her a big kiss from me. 
Will say a little prayer that she is going to be ok.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh poor girl. Goldens should have the easy life, tennis balls & lots of love. At least she has you back again. Bless you for taking her back in.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Could the red sores on her back be an irritation from being shaved?? If she reacted so badly to the fleas, maybe her skin is very sensitive.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No that was there when I got her back. I shaved her down (part way) to give her some relief and allow the skin to breathe. Plus, she looked absolutely hideous with huge bald spots mixed in with long, patchy coat. Poor baby


----------



## Fetchtheball (Nov 23, 2009)

What a beautiful girl! Thankfully she will get past this with love and good care. Dogs do live in the moment and she'll know she's safe now.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Those Photo's made me want to cry poor Ivy what person would let a dog get like that.
I do hope you keep Ivy


----------



## unclelar (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't even know what to say, Prayers go out to both of you.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> Poor girl. That really looks like it hurts with all the bumps and redness. The bump that she has looks exactly like Beau's that I was getting ready to remove from him when he went downhill. It started out as a cebacious cyst that burst. I know with your love and good care she will make a full recovery and slender.
> She is still beautiful and her face is so sweet. Kind of reminds me of Beau with her coloring and sugar sprinkled all over her face. Please give her a big kiss from me.
> Will say a little prayer that she is going to be ok.


 Carol,

Is there something to be said for the cebacious cyst? Mitchell had two burst and then he passed with in 6 weeks. Our vet never recommened to have them removed and it almost seems as though they should be and seem to be a sign of something else.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ivy is beautiful and I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Jenna, that's awful. I'm so glad you got her back. My first thought was thyroid too, but I'm sure you were already going to have that checked. Give her a big hug from me.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh man, poor Ivy. Her face is so sweet, despite what she's going through.

I just don't understand how people could've let her get in such an awful state.

Do you think she lost the weight because they were working on that, or because they just weren't feeding her?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I know she will get better. It's just so sad to see her like this. Her thyroid was checked previously and was normal. She was truly just GROSSLY over fed. This is the condition of her coat when I had her:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, that poor sweet girl. I must have missed her story, but whatever the case is, I'm glad she's back with you and hopefully she'll be on the mend now.
I can't imagine how furious you must be. Nothing makes me angrier than hearing about a dog who's been infested with fleas (or heartworm.) It's so ****** easily-prevented...  And to let her get so fat? Good god.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

the pictures of Ivy are just heartbreaking. I am glad they finally called you, but sure do wish they had called before she got so bad.:no:

I hope the vet visit goes well and she can get back to how good she looked (except for the weight) when you had her.

I'm a little down on people right now too, but try to focus on the good resuts you have had and at least you got Ivy back while there is a very good chance to get her back in good shape and give her a wonderful life.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

ah poor Ivy & You....it must be frustrating ...were the people just plain blind???! How can a dog end up in this condition? I was going to recommend thyroid testing asap, but I see that has been done ....prayers for all that she feels 100 % soon!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup, remove the fleas and her coat is gorgeous- perfectly healthy and normal, and healthy, normal skin- actually she had a really exceptionally healthy coat for a dog of her age. And guess what? She hasn't scratched once that I have seen since I have had her back. Hmmm... it was SO hard... (sarcasm). I bathed her and put at Advantage on her. Rocket science, huh? And now she's not itchy! Amazing how that works, huh? I'm still just so frustrated!

The important thing is she is safe and happy


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear of all the red bumps and stuff on Ivy... she looks like such a darling! Poor her didn't need to be treated like that by her previous owners.  Glad that she is back in your magical care. 

On the plus side, she is looking so much better weight-wise! Wow, 20 pounds in just a few months is amazing, hopefully she can get a couple more pounds off in the coming weeks!

She's gonna be so beautiful by the time her coat is back in full force, it's gonna be hard to keep the boys' paws off of her!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She looks pitiful!

Maybe you can borrow an application from a local rescue and grill the vet references of the people you are adopting to? Maybe get personal references, too? You've had two pups come back in terrible shape from their adoptive homes recently and I am not sure what kind of application you have them fill out, but sometimes red flags pop up on an application. Little things that someone else might not notice. 

Our rescue doesn't adopt to outside homes where the dogs are outside all day while the people are at work. I've had applications come to me where they say that the dogs will stay in the garage all day long (this is NC, it's hot in the garage in the summer!) or they say they have an underground fence and the dog will stay out while they work all day. 

It's just an extra screening method for you.

This isn't a criticism of you by any means. Our rescue gets dogs back on and off throughout the year. And we have several layers in place between the applicant and the dogs, but it still happens.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Jenna,

Ivy is gorgeous! How old is she? I forgot what you said when you originally got her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She's 10 or 11. I'll have to dig up my copy of her paperwork to be sure!

The rescue I got back recently was not in bad condition at all.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Jenna thank you so much for taking her back. She has a beautiful face!! Praying for good news from the vet.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, I thought you said Starlight (isn't that the male?) was in really bad shape when you got him back. Sorry, my bad. For some reason I thought you had only gotten two back recently.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear of Ivy (and your) trials and tribulations. Hopefully you can work your wonderful magic and return her to her beautiful self again. You can bet she is glad to be back with you--sounds like you provided much better care--and love--than the other 'family' did.

Good luck! Our thoughts are with you both!

SJ


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I got Karen, a mix back, due to unforseen health issues with the owner. She was well loved though, and quickly readopted.

I absolutely do not adopt to outside homes. Ivy wasn't kept outside. They don't even have a fenced yard. They also come recommended to me. They also breed ball pythons, and they have had dogs before and trained at the local club for some time.

I try very hard. Everyone gets burned sometimes. The thing that upsets me most is that the dog pays. I'm already feeling awful enough as it is.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Jenna, you are an angel to these dogs.  I know Ivy will be ok now that shes back with you.


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

Sending prayers for Ivy. Sorry to see how badly she was treated, and hope that she looks as good as she did in those other pics soon! She has a very sweet face


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

DH says she cannot stay forever, but I have to get her in shape. I would be thrilled if someone here steps forward!

If she does end up having a terminal illness, then I will keep her as a permanent foster.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

@#$%^&*&^%$#@!!!

a question: what would actually cause all that hair loss? Do flees damage hair roots somehow? Or is it another issue?

I'm so glad we don't have flees up here. Of course, we do have plenty of neglected dogs too...


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

another thought...if she lost so much weight so quickly, could she have nutritional deficiencies? Maybe they didn't feed her a good diet? Could that cause hair loss? Just thinkin'...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Jenna shaved her, to help get some air to the sores...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Jenna, are you sure she weighs 95lbs? Daisy weighed that much once in her life, but she never looked like Ivy, not even close. Just looking at her, I would guess she weighs at least 120. At least.

Poor girl, it must be so hard for a dog to carry that kind of weight around. 

A long time ago when I lived in Washington, just before I moved here, one of my neighbors had a golden that was this heavy. He loved that dog too, he did, he just didn't understand or know what to do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

IVY IS BEAUTIFUL, FUR OR NO FUR, And it will grow back.
So glad she is with you.

She will definitely need a coat soon-but it doesn't get that cold in Florida, Thank God. Glad she doesn't live in Chicago!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup, I am sure. She is a small, fieldy type female who should weigh 55 pounds or so. 

I shaved her to even out the coat, but there were large bald to the skin patches. Those were a result of her ripping hair out because of the fleas.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor little girl. I'm sure she will get back to her pretty self in no time!

Jenna - you take in dogs that would have been pts or died without your intervention. Yes, sometimes you will get burned, but we all do in life. I am sorry Ivy had to pay the price and Starlight got heartworms from idiots but the majority work out very well. Don't let it get to you. many have had a good life because of you and at least the others have had a chance. Dillon, Casey, Buster, Brooklyn etc. can be your mantra.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I didn't place Starlite with the people who let him get heartworms, either.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Then I apologize about the comment about Starlight. I didn't mean it badly either. I just meant to point out how many you have helped have a wonderful life.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

OMG,how is possible to let somethig go that far!.
This didn't happen,in one night!.
Poor dog but Thank-God,you're,there,to help!.
THANKS ACC!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

fostermom said:


> She looks pitiful!
> 
> Maybe you can borrow an application from a local rescue and grill the vet references of the people you are adopting to? Maybe get personal references, too? You've had two pups come back in terrible shape from their adoptive homes recently and I am not sure what kind of application you have them fill out, but sometimes red flags pop up on an application. Little things that someone else might not notice.
> 
> ...


For MacKenzie, I had to send Dirk's Fund Brady's vet records. They wanted to make sure Brady was up to date on everything (heartworm, flea, vaccinations). Another good thing about that, is my vet had non-medical comments written down to about his personality, his coat condition, etc.


----------

